# "meet each other"



## Edan

How do I say "The two people met each other" or "The two people met one another at the mall"?

This is my guess:
שניהם פגשו _____ בקניון 
aah i don't even know what to put in the blank for "each other"... im probably totally off..


----------



## Gadyc

נפגשו
Nifgeshou

נפעל (nifaal) serves usually for passive voice but can be used also for reciprocity. 
That's the case here.


----------



## Edan

perfect. Thanks Gadyc!


----------



## בעל-חלומות

When you want to use "each other" with verbs that don't work as well in בניין נפעל though, it's "אחד את השני", or "אחד לשני".


----------



## cfu507

שניהם נפגשו בקניון or שניהם פגשו אחד את השני בקניון


----------



## Mjolnir

I agree with the above answers.
​שניהם נפגשו בקניון
שניהם פגשו אחד את השני בקניון
​


----------



## girloncrack

Would you ever say in hebrew נפגשו אחד עם השני? (using עם instead of את or ל)


----------



## Gadyc

נפגשו is a passive tense and/or reciprocal , so the two people are subject in this sentence. 
so: הם נפגשו 

פגשו is active tense so "they met *each other*", the object is needed. In the active tense, you should mention who did they meet, and it was found that "each other".

Second though: נפגשו אחד עם השני is maybe not really a mistake but it sounds colloquial.


----------



## cfu507

הם *פגשו* אחד *את* השני
הם *נפגשו* אחד *עם* השני


----------



## Mjolnir

girloncrack said:


> Would you ever say in Hebrew נפגשו אחד עם השני? (using עם instead of את or ל)



Yes, נפגשו אחד עם השני is correct.


----------



## Gadyc

By the way, near the topic:

"ודייק" , the miythological "right Hebrew" book , does not agree with "אחד עם השני". He prefers "זה עם זה" because "אחד עם השני" refers to counted person, one is 1st and the other is second.
Personally, I dont accept this distinction and I am not sure the Accademy did.


----------



## utopia

Actually if I'm not mistaken, it is not considered standadised by the Hebrew Academy.

I think you have זה עם זה, האחד (עם,את וכו') רעותו, האחד (את, עם וכ') חברו... as it's biblical are ok.


----------

